# Vacuum Insulated Glass



## boerssd (Mar 29, 2012)

G'day,
  With the gears in motion to replace all our windows next year, I've been reading and researching on how to proceed.  In doing so, I came across some information on vacuum insulated glass windows - VIG windows.
  Does anyone know if these have actually gone into production yet?  Guardian seems to be the big name that comes up, but I can't actually find anyone who sells this product.  No answer back from Guardian yet.
  A window that insulates as well as a 2x4 stud wall may well be worth waiting for...  Wonder what the cost will be...

Sean.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 30, 2012)

boerssd said:


> G'day,
> With the gears in motion to replace all our windows next year, I've been reading and researching on how to proceed.  In doing so, I came across some information on vacuum insulated glass windows - VIG windows.
> Does anyone know if these have actually gone into production yet?  Guardian seems to be the big name that comes up, but I can't actually find anyone who sells this product.  No answer back from Guardian yet.
> A window that insulates as well as a 2x4 stud wall may well be worth waiting for...  Wonder what the cost will be...
> ...


As far as i know every double or triple pain window  is vacuum sealed . If they were not vacuum sealed then there would be air in between the glass and you would have moisture showing. Because all air has moisture in it so that,s how they take the air out, vacuum sealing, Taking air out and replace with a dead gas.   Paul


----------



## nealtw (Mar 30, 2012)

They are filled with a gas. If they were made with a vacunm the windows would bow in.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 30, 2012)

nealtw said:


> They are filled with a gas. If they were made with a vacunm the windows would bow in.



If they only pull a real small vacuum of a couple of inches and then they can put the gas in as they vacuum..  Paul


----------



## nealtw (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes but they are not left with a neg. pressure.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 30, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Yes but they are not left with a neg. pressure.



I never said they were in a neg. pressure. Naturally flat glass could not be in a pressure or a vacuum, or it would bow in or out. 
  It just like when a pull a vacuum on a air con. system to get the moisture and air out, then i put the gas in. Only difference is the air con. is all round pipe so i can pull it down to a 29" vacuum. Paul


----------



## boerssd (Apr 2, 2012)

Folks,
  For clarity - I really am talking about glass that is insulated by a vacuum.  Not glass that is insulated by replacing the air with another gas.  The same principle that is used to make a thermos - evacuate as much air as possible between the two conductive mediums.

  A thermos is vacuumed to 10^-6 torr.  Vacuum insulated glass has a vacuum of 10^-4 torr.  The bowing in the glass is overcome by placing tiny pillars of glass to separate the sheets of glass every couple inches.

  Take a look at the following: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/energy-solutions/vacuum-insulated-windows .  I sent an email to Guardian and have been informed that this glass will not be in residential window production until early 2014 now.

Sean.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a nice way of saying we don't have a clue. I will waite until I see it.


----------



## boerssd (Apr 2, 2012)

lol - agreed.  My guess is that production issues are keeping it from going mainstream.  The claimed R values are truly impressive though.  I need windows before 2014 (or later), so I guess these are out of the running - impressive or not.

Sean.


----------

